# Greetings from DEL MAR, CA



## PRINCESSJAWS (Apr 28, 2005)

_

Hi everyone I am new to your community, I was very welcomed to join and look forward to learning all that I can here.  I am addicted to makeup and have a great time with it.  Mac is my true love.  Heres to good brows, lips and lashes!




_


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 28, 2005)

welcome!! im the girl who invited you from lj


----------



## Janice (Apr 28, 2005)

Welcome to specktra!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 28, 2005)

welcome to specktra. Another californian. I am from Fontana California. HTH. Thx


----------



## user2 (Apr 28, 2005)

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!


----------



## PnkCosmo (May 2, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## mac_obsession (May 2, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 2, 2005)

Welcome to Spectra


----------

